# How to update Avatar?



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

I know this isn't on cichlid topic, but I've been trying to change avatar photo. Tried URL,(said too long) tried upload from file, apparently has to be so many kb.. I have a mac book pro...Tried Flicker, Photoshop no luck.
Read Ripples update section for posting photos, you tube, didn't help?
Any help would really appreciate..thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Google websites that specifically size avatar photos. They are free and will make it the size you want.


----------



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

I finally figured it out on my own file...took me forever, :lol: 
Thank you.


----------

